# Just been Skunked



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

It was bound to happen one day and today was the day. 
Jethro gave us a good blast. Don't know what the fuss is about, its no worse than when Debra burns the garlic and onions. :whistling2:

Seriously it was not as bad as I thought it would be. It was literally like burnt onions and garlic. My eldest daughter was not too happy as it made her sick. The two little ones thought it was one big joke. 

It was our fault as we had brought both the skunks in to the house on our continuing socialisation programme. We had locked the Dobermans out, or so we thought. Koda the male came through and decided to take a close look. Don't need to mention the rest it is self explanitory :lol2:.

Best Wishes


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

YUK lol, does your house stink now then?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh dear!!! Mine are descented but I have smelt skunk musk and I agree with you it's not that bad .... what did Koda think tho'!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

We can only smell the house if you go out get some fresh air and come back in, it still smells. 
Koda was not to bad luckily. He frothed a little from the mouth. We took him straight upstairs and showered him down, in case it was in his eyes. Gave a good wash down with head and shoulders shampoo ( nearest thing handy ) and he appears fine, doesnt smell to bad either. :lol2: and he has no dandruff:lol2:

We have 2 Dobermans called Koda and Kira ( username ) and they are both lovely dogs, wouldn't hurt a fly. Koda just wanted to have a look and knowing him give it a slobber. Poor thing.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

OWNED! :lol2:

Glad mine is descented i can tell ya.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

brilliant story :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> It was bound to happen one day and today was the day.
> Jethro gave us a good blast. Don't know what the fuss is about, its no worse than when Debra burns the garlic and onions. :whistling2:
> 
> Seriously it was not as bad as I thought it would be. It was literally like burnt onions and garlic. My eldest daughter was not too happy as it made her sick. The two little ones thought it was one big joke.
> ...


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ooooooooooooooo its funny when they do it..................its usually my lil grey husky girl that gets it from mine she always happens to be in the wrong place haha 

Nopes your so very right and wierd like me too as i dont think its a bad a smell as people make out 

Hee hee your a true skunk owner now having been sprayed with their delightful perfume :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

a little love puff never hurt anyone ;_)


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

> a little love puff never hurt anyone


:lol2::lol2::lol2:.

House still a little iffy today but not too bad.

Koda the Doberman is fine, no problems from his encounter. It maybe my imagination but i am sure Jethro is walking with a certain swagger. I am sure if I could get a picture of his face there would be a cocky grin from ear to ear :lol2:.

Best Wishes.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:.
> 
> House still a little iffy today but not too bad.
> 
> ...


 
LOL they do look very pleased with themselves when they have done it :lol2:walk with tail high lookin like yeah i am de man i am :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i remember when bam got me i went to grab her tail to pick her up and she turned and looked at me as if to say you dare i will do it again :devil::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you have ferrets?? Does it smell a bit like when they "skunk"?

Marina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I think ferrets smell worse than skunks do im wierd an like the smell of skunk spray but ferrets make me gag :lol2::lol2:


The only way to explain the smell is it starts off like the smell of an electrical fire burnin rubber then the smell turns into a strong smell of boiled oinions and garlic............which then turns into a smell of weed :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Completely different to ferets.

The sensation I got was, Onions and garlics burning. Increase the potency by about 100 and you will be somewhere near. 
It really is a strong strong strong smell, I don't mean to under estimate it but I actually thought it would be a smell that would have me gagging, tears down face, running out the house with skin peeling off:lol2:. But no, it is manageable to most of the family.

Please be aware though we were not directly scented into face etc as this is a different matter all together, which I have been told will give you most of the above symptoms.

Clothes we were wearing appear will have to be dumped as after 3 -4 washes still smell.

May I put a serious warning to all potential skunk owners here. Please please think long and hard about the scenting. At some point you or your house will get scented. It is as sure as day follows night, IT Will HAPPEN.
This is not the skunks fault, it is their defense mechanism. 

Although this smell was not as bad as we thought it was going to be, to some people it will be overwhelming. My daughter was gagging, vomiting and found it overwhelming. Please do not underestimate this. Please think and think again before you buy a Skunk as I think the majority will find it too much.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Completely different to ferets.
> 
> The sensation I got was, Onions and garlics burning. Increase the potency by about 100 and you will be somewhere near.
> It really is a strong strong strong smell, I don't mean to under estimate it but I actually thought it would be a smell that would have me gagging, tears down face, running out the house with skin peeling off:lol2:. But no, it is manageable to most of the family.
> ...


 
That is so very true 

I was hit by both havoc an bam which contacted with skin they both sprayed to get each other at the same time...............i had a yellow cross on my chest where their sprays hit me 

in contact with bare skin it did irritate slightly was a burning and itching sensation 

as you have said its near impossible to get the smell of it out of cloths and the clothes i wore had to been disposed of too 

i did find something that got it out of the dogs fur an the carpet brilliantly neat baby shampoo put it on dry lather it up then wash it off 

But still to have a fully loaded skunk if you live in an residential area a big MUST is you get on with your neighbours as they have to be understanding enough to tolerate the smell if they offload............i live in a terrace house the smell when my go off fills the entire street 

but as said im lucky and have fantastic neighbours who dont mind :lol2:

But no matter how tame your skunk is if they are fully loaded your gauranteed that they will go off at some point even accidentally


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Crikey our snotty neighbours moan if one of the dogs barks more than once a day in the garden...they would have a hissy fit for certain at skunk musk... Mmmmmm would love to see their faces though, honestly they only speak when they have something negative to say about one of the animals..grrrrrr :whip:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> Crikey our snotty neighbours moan if one of the dogs barks more than once a day in the garden...they would have a hissy fit for certain at skunk musk... Mmmmmm would love to see their faces though, honestly they only speak when they have something negative to say about one of the animals..grrrrrr :whip:


I must be very lucky then :lol2:

i have always got on with everyone for the sake of my animals i have alot here so i know i need to keep on the good side of my neighbours so i dont get complaints about them 

though tbh my 7 dogs here dont make anywhere near as much noise as my sisters jack russell or the dogs a couple of doors down from me :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Smell in house is slowly subsiding. 

Africa I'll bottle some for you, imagine the fun you could have with the neighbour :2thumb:. I would :devil: .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Smell in house is slowly subsiding.
> 
> Africa I'll bottle some for you, imagine the fun you could have with the neighbour :2thumb:. I would :devil: .


 
LOL we could make a fortune selling bottled skunk spray on ebay :lol2::lol2:

joke shops would love it im sure :lol2::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL we could make a fortune selling bottled skunk spray on ebay :lol2::lol2:
> 
> joke shops would love it im sure :lol2::lol2:


 
Cant wait to see how you intend harvesting it :whistling2::lol2:
I have very odd images in my head of skunks walking around with plastic bags attached to their bums :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Cant wait to see how you intend harvesting it :whistling2::lol2:
> I have very odd images in my head of skunks walking around with plastic bags attached to their bums :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


and me jumping out saying BOOO!!! spray ya bugger spray :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

I've got a patent pending on 'Vickes Skunkerisor', clears your sinuses for more than eight hours.
Also patent pending on Skunking Salts, that will bring you round.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> I've got a patent pending on 'Vickes Skunkerisor', clears your sinuses for more than eight hours.
> Also patent pending on Skunking Salts, that will bring you round.


 
LOL i suppose its a good job i dont mind the smell with there only me being here and my 8yr old would be beggered if i passed out :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

As for harvesting, you've seen snakes been milked. Just stick their backsides over a wide necked jar and press.
I'm out buying Skunks tomorrow :mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL why buy when you can borrow haha i have 2 fully loadeds here :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

probably sounds strange, but id actually quite like to smell it, so as i know what to expect when my time comes, if that makes sense! my dad doesnt do bad smells, but i dont mind, i like billy goat and ferret for example, i think its sweet smell!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

and as for weed...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL well have you smelt sugar gliders ?


skunks let a musk off thats similiar to that smell 

the smell of the spray is probs like standing in the kitchen of an indian take away at their most busiest point lol boiled garlic an onions :lol2:


it really aint as bad as made out but if your dad dont like bad smells then you may have to get him a nose clip :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

he can suffer for me  he loves me enough. haha, well ill tell him he does! Have never smelt suggies, or seen them!  only in pics! really do need to meet your guys em!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah you do !!!


im thinking of training them to spray on command it aint working yet like :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

haha, that would be good! be able to get a good seat on the train then when you come to see me! haha.:whistling2:


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Roflmao.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> haha, that would be good! be able to get a good seat on the train then when you come to see me! haha.:whistling2:


 
LOL i think they are more likely to strap you to the back (outside) of the train :lol2::lol2:

I wouldnt feel offeneded if they walked round the coaches spraying airfreshner either if i was you :lol2:


----------

